# Some on-line lure building tutorials



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Some lure building tutorials that I had bookmarked and forgot about.

This one for is for tying buck tail treble hooks. http://www.luremaking.com/howto/bucktails/bucktail1.htm

Minnow tutorial.
http://home.mchsi.com/~djaroscak/woodblank.html

This one is from south of the border someplace so its not in English. But it has pictures which is good for me since I can read pictures a lot better than I can read written.  
http://www.caterva.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7721

Dallas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are good links, lazy.

The bucktail-making one is really easy to understand and can also be useful in building crankbaits and jerkbaits for bass, pike, musky, walleye, etc. If you add an appropriately-sized bucktail the tail of any bait, it can sometimes make a good bait into a real fish producing machine!


----------

